# Horseshoe Bend



## Clark (Nov 23, 2013)

This is one of those places, when one visits, that just says Wow!

Seen many images of Horseshoe Bend before our trip. 
Never imagined width or depth was so extreme.
It is ginormous. Another thing, getting to the edge was no picnic.
The final image is with lens set at 10mm on a crop camera. 




It is a fifteen minute walk from parking lot.
One of the easier walks that week.







Approaching the edge. X marks the spot.
No tripod here. One person, out of about fifty there, used tripod.







Wiki has the height 1000 ft. to bottom.
It looks much more.
This fellow belly crawled to edge. Then wife handed him camera.







A cell phone shot of somebody from New Jersey.
It took a few attempts to get to the edge.
So this looks like a warm up.







Best shot with 7D.
It is in morning, after the rain stopped.












Thanks for looking.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 23, 2013)

Amazing shot. But the last one is exceptional. Horse shoe indeed. I found my wallpaper in the mean time.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow to all!! Last shot superb!:clap:
How close to the edge did you get?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Wow to all!! Last shot superb!:clap:
> How close to the edge did you get?



I agree -- excellent photos. My stomach would be in my shoes.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 24, 2013)

That last shot is soo exceptional :clap: :clap: :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice but.. I thought I read Horseshoe Curve and was expecting some trains!  Are you afraid of heights? Thanks for sharing. It's freezing at home!


----------



## emydura (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice photos Clark. That last one is such a famous landscape scene, even for us non-Americans. Just a sensational composition that never gets boring. Well done.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 24, 2013)

SPECTACULAR!!!!
Is probably as dramatic from below as well, did you do any raft trip?


----------



## eaborne (Nov 24, 2013)

Breathtaking!


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm with the guy on his belly! I did the raft trip many years ago and
it's fandamntastic. I'd rather look up than down. Your photos are beautiful
and very brave.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 25, 2013)

That's one of the best of that site I have seen...good job


----------



## Clark (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you very much for the compliments


Ruth- in pic #4, I got out one more step then what you see. So maybe 18 inches of real estate before going airborne.

Eric- not usually.

Rose- no, we did not do any rafting. Got wet 11 out of 12 days. Mid Sept. is when we were there. Colorado got the flood the day of this image or next day.

David- at this site, 80% non Americans. The whole trip was like that.
After two days my first words were- Do you speak English?

Ed and everyone else- if you go there, stay on top of the weather. There is no shelter.


Lucky to get this image.
Had to wait for rain to stop. But the wet rock gave a better image.
Clouds allowed for even light. It rained so much, had major fear of the color of water. 
But the river looked just right. Only had two boats to clone out.
But the pic has flaws-
Would of have liked more sky.
I missed the shoreline on the bottom going to the right.

Thanks again


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like you'll just have'ta go back for another shot.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2013)

Clark said:


> Eric- not usually.


Looks like a great base to jump; except for the walk back out! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2013)

Very nice. Approach from the north? If you go during the off-season you can lodge very close with very reasonable prices (south rim though)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Nov 28, 2013)

We used Phoenix for the airport. In and out. Next time, we will use Philly and fly to Las Vegas.
Charles, we travel when the kids are in school. 

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2013)

Clark said:


> We used Phoenix for the airport. In and out. Next time, we will use Philly and fly to Las Vegas.
> Charles, we travel when the kids are in school.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.


You have kids!? oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice wide angle shot Clark. I'm guessing the redness of the rock is due to the rainfall? 

Man, I'd love to get more lenses to play with - a nice mid-range tele, an ultra wide (not so useful most times, but fun!), and a long macro. Now, if I only didn't have to eat I could do it :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Nov 29, 2013)

Navajo Sandstone contains iron oxide.
Yes the rocks were still wet. No glare because of clouds.
I pushed the saturation slider slightly to the right.


Well if you travel again in the US, you could use lensrentals.com
I had a great experience.

Thanks.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 1, 2013)

Clark said:


> Well if you travel again in the US, you could use lensrentals.com
> I had a great experience.



Good idea! I know of a guy on the China tour who rented a 160mm macro and was very satisfied. Definitely worth it for a "once in a lifetime" trip. Still, I've always craved a nice lens set of my own


----------



## Clark (Dec 3, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Man, I'd love to get more lenses to play with - a nice mid-range tele,



I was thinking of you Tom. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 3, 2013)

That's a nice one Clark. I don't even want to admit how long I'd have to work to buy that baby. Maybe they have some kind of layaway plan...


----------

